# Laelia purpurata



## nikv (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi!

These are photos of a Laelia purpurata (yeah, I know, it's now a Cattleya ) that I purchased from Andy's Orchids several years ago. This one is sanguinea x striata. It definitely doesn't take after the sanguinea parent, but I love it all the same. 






















Best Regards,
Nik


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 10, 2009)

Gorgeous! I love purpurata -- any and all of them!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jul 10, 2009)

Mmmm, that's really pretty.


----------



## Candace (Jul 10, 2009)

Great lip.


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 11, 2009)

yes Nik! Super lip, great shape and fine coloring on petals / sepals!!!! Jean


----------



## luvsorchids (Jul 11, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> Gorgeous! I love purpurata -- any and all of them!



:smitten: I agree.

Susan


----------



## Hera (Jul 11, 2009)

Fabulous!


----------



## Delego (Jul 11, 2009)

You could fill a greenhouse with theses beauties.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 11, 2009)

Lovely Cat..I mean Laelia! I hope mine decides to bloom next year....I ain't gettin' no younger.


----------



## Dupuy (Jul 11, 2009)

great colours on this, it is now cattleya now?


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 13, 2009)

Great lip!!!!


----------

